# Java Moss not growing :(



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

I've had my Java Moss attached to driftwood in my tank for almost 3 months now but its still teh same as when I bought it. The tank has a light which is quite bright and is on for 10 hours at least. There is even so much algae on the glass and bottom but the java moss doesnt seem to be growing. Some parts are brownish and there seem to be new shoots sprouting but its not flourishing and going wild as they're suposed to do :-?

Any advice what I should do? The tank is a 11 gallon with about 5-6 small live bearers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Java moss is slow growing compared to most plants. I beleive it grows best at cooler temperatures with good water flow and nitrate levels of at least 15ppm. If it's turning brown and dying you are doing something very wrong, the stuff may not grow quickly in poor conditions but I don't think it will die except in very bad conditions.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

slow growing????? mine grew like a weed, faster then any plant *** owned.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

gage said:


> slow growing????? mine grew like a weed, faster then any plant I've owned.


While it may flourish for some, it is slow growing. Speed is a relative term, one person may consider java moss a fast grower, while others consider it very slow.


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes in my case its very low. The outside temp had been very hot lately about close to 38 degrees centigrade for the last two weeks. Before that it was hovering around the 35 degrees mark.

Do you think the algae forming all over the glass could be a reason as I have my light on for about 10-12 hours sometimes?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

renegade545 said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > slow growing????? mine grew like a weed, faster then any plant I've owned.
> ...


that wouldnt just make it slow growing then, why say slow growing when it all depends on your tanks balance, that is all i was getting at, it is not a slow growing plant, it is merely a very variable plant when it comes to growth rate.

as for your algae problem, answer these questions for me:

- how often do you feed?
- how much do you feed?
- what brand of food?
- how many fish are in the tank?
- how big are the fish?
- how often do you do water changes?
- what size of water changes are you doing?

it could be the lighting, but answer these questions for me


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok here goes. I feed a pinch of bloodworms once a day. There are about 5 small platys about 1.25 inches size. I do about 80% water changes about once every two weeks. The tank once again is a 11 gallon & the light is on for about 10 hours.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

I found out Java Moss grows best if it is spread out and left to roam. The best moss I have now is what was left after the wad I got from the fish store died out. It will attach to wood like English Ivy on walls and grow very close to the wood, also some will escape and make a very nice look clump around the stuff it tangles on like around the roots of Anubis. That piece is now growing across my 15 gal grow-out-QT tank about two to three inches high across the front bottom. Real cool looking and fry love it, the moss harbors lots of micro fauna.

In the scheme of things it grows slow, Anacharis could grow six inches or more a day whereas the moss will take weeks, a month or even longer to do that.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I read java moss likes low to moderate light conditions, so maybe your lights are on way too long. It could also be contributing to your algae problem. I got my java fern a week ago and they are sprouting bright new green leaves already. I only keep the lights on 5 - 6 hours.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I read java moss likes low to moderate light conditions, so maybe your lights are on way too long. It could also be contributing to your algae problem. I got my java fern a week ago and they are sprouting bright new green leaves already. I only keep the lights on 5 - 6 hours.


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks jenny. Actually we're at work from 9 am onwards and sometimes come home late by about 10 pm. So that's the reason for the long hours. :s Could I put the hood lights on for alternate days? The room is quite dark though.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Do you mean like one day on, one day off? I dont think that would be a bad idea. You could also buy a timer, they are very cheap and you can set it for however many hours you want.


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for your reply jenny. Yes I mean on alternate days. Btw I'm trying to convince the wife that I need another gadget  (timer)


----------

